# online plant key



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone else used this plant key. It takes awhile to load but is dead easy to use.

http://keys.lucidcentral.org/keys/a...rium_&_Pond_Plants/Media/Html/Other/Home.html

I hope you find it useful.

cheers


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh by the way it is an interactive plant key. ( which is what makes it cool)


----------

